# Forex - 10% Bonus when using moneybookers with Finexo - too good to be true ?



## harryd (22 Jan 2009)

Hi All,

I use moneybookers alot for small international transfers.
I recently got an newsletter from them with offers of the month.
One of them was [broken link removed] when signing up for forex company Finexo.
IE: Deposit 1000EUR and get 100EUR free for forex trading.
I'm sure it's too good to be true and am looking for the catch.
They say the have no fees.,
Their buy/sell rates seem quite competitive.
They seem to be a legit company.

Any ideas ?

Cheers,
Ray.


----------

